# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Big Hit aufrüsten

## Phill

also ich hätt eine frage ich würd gern mein big hit 3 aufrüsten 
was würdert ihr ändern
also bis jetz is die austattung unverändert so siehts aus:


FEDERBEIN
Fox DH X 4.0 coil, 8.5x2.5", rebound adj., ProPedal, IFP pressure, S:400, M:450, L:500

GABEL
Rockshox Domain 318, 180mm travel, coil spring, external compression and rebound adj., 20mm thruaxle w/ Maxle 360, 1-1/8" to 1.5" tapered alloy steerer tube

STEUERSATZ 1-1/8" Threadless, cartridge bearing

VORBAU
Specialized Aggro stem, 35mm extension, OS 31.8, 4-bolt, forged

LENKER
Specialized Big Hit rise bar, 31.8mm, 6 degree up, 9 degree backsweep, 680mm wide

VORDERRADBREMSE
Custom Avid Elixir R hydraulic disc, reach adjust, metallic pads, 203mm rotor

HINTERRADBREMSE
Custom Avid Elixir R, hydraulic disc, reach adjust, metallic pads, 185mm rotor

BREMSHEBEL
Custom Avid Elixir R Hydraulic

SCHALTWERK
SRAM X-9, 9-speed, short cage

SCHALTHEBEL
SRAM X-7, trigger 9-speed

KASSETTE
Shimano HG 50, 9-speed, 11-34t

KETTE
SRAM PC -971, 9-speed w/Power Link

KURBELSATZ
Truvativ Hussefelt, 170mm w/ SBC chain guide

KETTENBLÄTTER
36t, 4-bolt, compact 104mm pattern

INNENLAGER
Truvativ Howitzer XR, oversize sealed outboard cartridge bearing, 73mm shell

PEDALE
Specialized Lo-Pro alloy

FELGEN
Custom DT Swiss F550, 32mm, 36h

VORDERRADNABE
Specialized Hi-Lo disc, 20mm thru-axle, 36h

HINTERRADNABE
Specialized disc, 135mm, machined flange, sealed cartridge bearing, bolt on, 36h

SPEICHEN
2.0mm stainless, black, brass nipples

----------


## stephan-

Wieso sollten wir was an deinem Rad ändern wollen?

Wenn dir etwas nicht gefällt und du genau weißt, was es ist, dann tausch es aus. 
Wenn du allerdings - und so sieht es aus - überhaupt keinen Plan davon hast, was du austauschen solltest, geschweige denn es austauschen musst..
da kann ich dir nur den Tipp geben: Spar dein Geld, geh davon in die Bikeparks. Sprit und Liftkarte ist teuer genug, investier dein Geld hier rein. Ersatzteile werden so oder so gekauft werden müssen, das kostet auch. Wenn du ein kaputtes Teil ersetzt, kannst du gleich ein hochwertigeres kaufen, hast dein Rad damit dann "aufgerüstet".
Irgendwas blind auszutauschen ohne einen Grund dafür zu haben macht wenig Sinn, wirklich.

Und wenn du unbedingt irgendwas dafür kaufen "musst", dann kauf dir einen Satz Reifen für schlechtes Wetter. Finde die Chunder eigentlich ziemlich gut, vorallem im trockenen, daher Nassreifen. Das wäre das einzige, was sich lohnen würde.
Wie gesagt: Verfahr das Geld. Geh davon biken, kauf ggf. Ersatzteile. Mit steigender Bike-Nutzung findest du auch irgendwann raus, was man austauschen könnte, ob es sich lohnt ein Teil zu wechseln und worauf du persönlich deinen Fokus setzt. Jeder setzt beim Rad-Aufbau andere Prioritäten, je nach Budget und persönlichem Empfinden. Daher ist so eine Beratung auch recht sinnfrei.
Zumal das Rad gut ausgestattet ist! Da gibts nix zu meckern.

----------


## joseppe

ich würde mich zu allererst fragen, was ich mir von dem bike erwarte und was ich damit vorhabe.
dann würde ich mich fragen, was mich an meinem bike stört und zu allerletzt, würde ich mir einen finanzrahmen setzen.

...wenn du das nicht tun würdest:

rüste reflektoren und ein puky-fähnchen nach.

----------


## Phill

hehe naja eigentlich hast recht so werd ichs machen is eigentlich die beste lösung warscheinlich 
das einzige was ich mir mal dacht hätte were die gabel und laufräder
wobei laufräder ja mal ausgetauscht werden müssen ......

----------


## vladisman

hello

recht hat,...........=stephan= :Smile: 

wenn du sinnvoll geld in dein neues bike stecken willst dann sieh zu dass im dämpfer und in der gabel die für dich optimal passenden federn drin sind,....

das wäre eine sinnvolle investition,... (soferns notwendig is).


mfg

----------


## Phill

also gabel find ich supper könnt ich mir ned besser vorstellen der dämpfer is vl bissi zu weich bei meinem alten hatte ich einen fox van r drin der war mir zu hart ein mittel ding sollts sein xD

----------


## daday

dann sag mal was du wiegst und was auf deiner feder auf dem dämpfer draufsteht  :Smile:

----------


## Dr-Workshop

hast doch ganz leckere sachen dran :Clap: 


also wenn dann würde ich höchsten irgendwann mal nen dhx5 coil reinhauen(wenn du einen billig bekommst) wobei man da nur wieder zu viel viel "ver"-stellen kann. oder vllt ne doppelbrückengabel, die aber auch nur weils einfach fett aussieht :Big Grin: 
den rest würd ich mal ganz dezent schaffen lassen, weils kaum was zu verbessern gibt ausser in die gewichtsverringerung wobei auch leichtbau bei so nem bike so ziemlich an letzter stelle stehen sollte. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Phill

naja also vom dämpfer her is es so mir kommt vor irgend wie er is zu weich abe rhab mich bissi durchgelesen und manche sagen er is gut wenn man hinterbau aufhebt udn fallen lässt und reifen ned wider hochüpft abe rich mein geht ja um mein gewicht oder??
ja alsooo ich hab 65-70 killo kanns icht genau sagen 
auf der feder steht 400x2.80 ihr müsst mir sagen was das jetz genau bedeutet so gut kenn ich mich leider noch ned aus xD
ja das mit der doppelbrücke hab ich mir schon überlegt würd ich auch gern machen nur muss hald noch bissi sparen xD aber da kommt dan die frage welche also irgend wie würd ich egrn eine boxxer reinhauen aber ein voriges moddel die neuen sind mir zu teuer aber es sagen viele das boxxer leichter brechen weil ich fahr schon auch freeride aber ich mein ich denk so kranke drops werd ich nicht machen das die bricht oder?
ich amch nur so 5m das war das höchste 
und dan komtm die sache ich hab genau 0 ahnung wie man so eien gabel einbaut kann ich da viel falsch amchen hab mr schon paar anleitungen durchgelesen bissi gscheiter bin ich aber irgend wie weis ich ned wnen ich da was falsch machen kann würd ichs mich ned so trauen xD dan muss mein händler machen...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dr-Workshop

> aber es sagen viele das boxxer leichter brechen weil ich fahr schon auch freeride aber ich mein ich denk so kranke drops werd ich nicht machen das die bricht oder?


also mein kumpel (andreas krieger, falls ihn jemand hier kennt)
der fährt ab und an mal ein worldcuprennen mit. der fährt schon ewig boxxer.
der ist echt krank unterwegs und die gabel hat noch nie nachgegeben in form von brechen. der landet sehr sehr oft mal im flat und die gabel hält trotzdem.
bevor die gabel bricht, hauts dir vorher das steuerohr aus dem rahmen raus.

aber es muss ja nicht zwingend ne boxxer sein. die bekommst übrigens ab 599€, was meiner meinung nach nicht viel für ein 2010er modell ist. mach dich mal in verschiedenen onlineshops schlau. die feuern die angebote nur so raus.

ich hab z.b. ne dnm volano drin. ist ne upside-downgabel und diese sind auf jeden fall mal die stabilsten. taugen tut die z.b. auch was, ist halt nur schwer zu bekommen. meist aber auch viel teuerer. die dnm gabs mal für knapp 600-700€ neu. ne marzocchi shiver war da schon das doppelte teurer.....

kauf dir ne gebrauchte monster-t, die ist auch so ziemlich unkaputtbar.mach nen service und dann servus. das ding hält ewig.

im freeride bereich denke ich kriegst du sowas in der regel nicht kaputt.
beim downhill schon eher. kommt natürlich immer draufg an wie man aufkommt, kaputt kriegt man ja bekanntlich alles wenn man will.....

der einbau ist normal kein problem. gabelbrück ab und gabel raus. beim einbau genau andersrum. bevor du die obere brücke feststellst ziehst du die lager per ahead-deckel spielfrei zusammen, nicht zu fest!!!!...aber spielfrei. dann machst du die brücke fest. das wars schon.

einzige schwierigkeit könnte werden den lagersitz zu wechseln der auf deinem schaft sitzt. quasi der anschlag- und zentrierring für deine gabel ins lager.
denn musst u.U. abschlagen und auf den schaft der neuen gabel pressen.
ich hätte da etwas glück. der lager sitz war relativ einfach abzuziehen mit handkraft hat grad spielfrei aber doch lose gesessen. und genau so bei meiner neuen gabel wieder draufgesteckt, ebenfalls spielfrei aber leicht fest.

hoffe geholfen zu haben. vllt kanns hier ja jemand noch einfacher erklären...

----------


## Phill

danke dir einmal kenn mich auf jeden fall schon besser aus hehe  :Big Grin: 
ja also werde noch sparen müssen aber ich denk ich werd mir eine boxxxer nehmen ^^
mal schaun ich frag in paar shops danke

----------


## vladisman

boxxer race 2010 kosz nur mehr 549,...

mfg

----------


## Dr-Workshop

> boxxer race 2010 kosz nur mehr 549,...
> 
> mfg


für den preis braucht man dann echt nicht meckern!

----------


## stephan-

Man kann auch einfach für 50-100€ weniger die 09er Team nehmen, davon hat man mehr.

----------


## Dr-Workshop

> Man kann auch einfach für 50-100€ weniger die 09er Team nehmen, davon hat man mehr.


kommt eben drauf an was man will...........................

----------


## TrailMaster2000

hey,

also, hätt da mal ne frage: was willst du denn eigentlich bei so nem bike noch aufrüsten? - nicht blöd gemeint, hab mir selbst n custom zusammengestellt. 

dein big hit isn top freerider und wenn du nicht die derbsten downhills mit roadgaps und 1,5 m wurzelpassagen runterbretterst dann wirst die 2 cm federweg was dir ne boxxer bietet auch nicht merken. fahr selbst ne domain und das ding is wirklich ne wucht - hab sie zwar schon mehrmals ausgereizt aber mir kommt vor als ob mir die domain mitten ins gesicht lachen würde so quasi: was willst du denn du lusche, ich brauch mehr. specialized hat ja bei den freeridern sowieso dann nur noch das demo 7 mit ner totem übern big hit 3 stehen.
weiters hast hinten nen fox dhx 4.0 drin und der name spricht doch wohl für sich. den auszutauschen um dann nen dhx 5.0 reinzumachen und eine schraube mehr verstellen zu müssen, lohnt sich nicht. ausserdem hast ja hinten sowieso 200 mm federweg und meines wissens geht bei den big hits nicht mehr, is sowieso mehr als genug.

also n rat von mir: spar dir das geld fürn paar satte rims, gummis oder wenn dich mal ne elixir oder ne saint zufällig anhüpft dann kauf dir die dinger und andere verschleißteile haben ja auch ihren preis. 
aber wenn dir vorkommt die domain is dir zu wenig und du willst dir ne doppelbrücke zulegen, dann würd ich auch eher dein jetziges baby fahren, das dann irgendwann mal verscherbeln und n downhill bike kaufen.

wennst dich doch entscheidest dein big hit aufzurüsten dann wärs cool von dir wennst was reinstellen könnst - wär interessant - pix oder so!

also dann mal - cheers'n ride on

----------


## TrailMaster2000

> also n rat von mir: spar dir das geld fürn paar satte rims, gummis oder wenn dich mal ne elixir oder ne saint zufällig anhüpft dann kauf dir die dinger und andere verschleißteile haben ja auch ihren preis.

 sry hab grad gsehn, dassd eh ne elexir drauf hast - also dann, nochn top teil an deinem bike was ich persönlich nicht tauschen würde!

----------

